# What's your current fashion dilemma ?



## KJackson (Aug 18, 2008)

What's your current fashion dilemma (whatever your definition of that 
currently is) and please explain why ?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 19, 2008)

My current fashion dilemma is related to shoes-I usually wear FitFlops most of the year because I have to walk long distances everywhere, and it's over rocky terrain so I can't wear heels, even though I would love to. It's just about finding shoes that will work with everything that are a bit nicer, but can stand up to the abuse that I give.

Also my other one is that I am addicted to clearance racks, which has filled my closet with a lot of pieces that I don't wear that often due to me working and what not. My goal is to a) try and give everything a good wearing, and b) purge more. I purged a good 25 tops from my closet recently because I knew I would not have a chance to wear them all, and many were either too big or I knew I would never wear them again.


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 30, 2008)

Fashion dilemma
Dressing to casual. Jeans and a tee and flip flops.
SO. I go out and buy tons of cute dressess and high heels and nice clothes. And never wear them. I feel out of place and feel like I look like a weirdo. So I spent all that money for no reason and I keep wearing the same crap. Argh.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 30, 2008)

Not having enough money to buy more clothes that fit me. I went down a size because I started working out more than usual and now none of my clothes fit me as well as usual. Also, finding cute boots that won't make me slip everywhere and keep me warm once it gets cold out.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 30, 2008)

I have to pay thousands worth of school fees, buy a lap top and purchase a winter wardrobe - i'm starting university. So i have to prioritise and it looks like clothes will come last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which sucks because just like Simply Elegant, i've gone down a size and all my stuff is too big.
What makes it suck that much more is that i'm in love with so many of the new autumn/winter collections - particularly French Connection, which is kind of pricey


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2008)

I spend way too much time in fitness wear.  When I wear 'normal' clothes I feel super dressed up, even if it's jeans and a t-shirt. 

I need to get out more. >.<


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm a sweater whore, as in I wear sweaters when it's like 90 degrees outside. It's just a weird habit, I collect sweaters LOL. Hooded sweaters, turtleneck sweaters, cardigan sweaters, etc. People always say "Take your sweater off and stay a while!" Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just feel so comfortable in a sweater that I don't feel like taking it off.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I have to pay thousands worth of school fees, buy a lap top and purchase a winter wardrobe - i'm starting university. So i have to prioritise and it looks like clothes will come last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which sucks because just like Simply Elegant, i've gone down a size and all my stuff is too big.
What makes it suck that much more is that i'm in love with so many of the new autumn/winter collections - particularly French Connection, which is kind of pricey_

 
Yeah I have expensive taste too but at least laptops are on sale at this time of year.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 30, 2008)

I spend tooo much money on shoes and purses. I sew alot so I tend to spend alot of money on fabric too. OH and I need to stop buying fashion mags because thats where I get inspired to sew which leads right back to fabric stashing!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 30, 2008)

I spend a lot of many on shoes but I can rarely wear them. 
The skin on my feet tends to be very sensitive - it blisters easily..


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 30, 2008)

Uggs - to buy or not to buy... part of me HATES them, part of me craves them after trying them on for a joke, so comfy!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_Fashion dilemma
Dressing to casual. Jeans and a tee and flip flops.
SO. I go out and buy tons of cute dressess and high heels and nice clothes. And never wear them. I feel out of place and feel like I look like a weirdo. So I spent all that money for no reason and I keep wearing the same crap. Argh._

 
Same thing! I have bought so many dresses in an attempt to be more girly. But I hardly wear them!

I think if I find a nice pair of boots to pair with them, I'll wear them more.
But I have so little money to spend on shoes, boots are so expensive.

Actually, shoes in general are a problem for me. I have nothing but sneakers. I need prettier shoes like dressier flats and heels.


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 30, 2008)

my problem that i wear jeans and black tee  and the same flat shoes almost every day i feel comfortable in them but when i go out and see some girls how is wearing skirts or a dress i say to my self i am going  tomorrow to get a me a cute skirt or dress but i never do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so my problem is wearing jeans every where i go and i do not have not even 1 skirt , i heat it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but a mother of 4 year old some times wearing dress is a bid uncomfortable for me.


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I spend a lot of many on shoes but I can rarely wear them. 
The skin on my feet tends to be very sensitive - it blisters easily.._

 
the same over here i have sooo many shoes but i am stick wearing one black flats just because my feet do not get blisters from them easily but if i wear them over 6 hours they will give me blisters too


----------



## juicygirl (Aug 30, 2008)

my current dilemma is that i am sick of wearing scrubs like every day just because i work at a doctors' office! i wish i could dress all cute for work, sigh.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 30, 2008)

i have a complex going on right now where i think super dark colours (black. navy. & ..black.) are the only thing that will make me look sophisticated & not like i'm 14. & every job i've recently held has an all-black dress code, so that doesn't help.

& i also looove dressing up (fancy/curled hair, makeup all done up, cute outfit, heels..) but i feel soo out of place & overly done - especially going grocery shopping. i get a lot of eye rolls from the moms. i'm sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wasn't dressing up specifically to go grocery shopping.. i just like to look nice..


----------



## blueagave (Aug 31, 2008)

I have no idea what style of jean flatters me... I have short curvy legs with tiny ankles and flared jeans just add all this extra fabric to my ankles and make my legs look chunky. On the other hand, skinny jeans appeal to me but I am not skinny and they make my lower half look like a carrot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also do NOT know how to buy accessories. I always get crappy stuff from places like Forever 21. I have nothing simple and elegant to wear when I go out on special occasions.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 1, 2008)

current dilemma is if I wear anything "nice" (blazer, button up shirt, tie, etc) I feel way to formal and like i put too much effort into my look for just going to school, even if I think/know it looks good.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 1, 2008)

My dilemma is that I lack basic items in my wardrobe. 

- I need shoes. All sorts of shoes. I've never been one of those girls who buys lots of shoes and I tend to only buy them when my current ones are literally falling to pieces. As a result I own like 2 pairs of boots - one riddled with holes, 2 pairs of sneakers and 2 pairs of sandals and 1 pair of maryjanes. I need more diversity! And I want to learn how to walk in heels.

- I need two great pairs of jeans that actually fit me properly - one blue pair and one black pair. Every pair I seem to buy fits through the hips but then gapes at the back around the waist. I freakin hate it!

- I need tops. Blouses, shirts, singlets etc.. I seem to have an over abundance of skirts and only a few tops to wear with them. 

This summer I'm making it my mission to buy all of these things! >_<


----------



## Moxy (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_

- I need two great pairs of jeans that actually fit me properly - one blue pair and one black pair. Every pair I seem to buy fits through the hips but then gapes at the back around the waist. I freakin hate it!
_

 
OMG this is what I was going to write for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't even own a pair of jeans atm, can you imagine that? Jeans are like the most useful and versatile piece of clothing and I don't have it. 
I want to drop a size so I guess I'll try to lose some weight before i go and buy nice pair of jeans!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 2, 2008)

My main dilemma is not being able to find clothes that fit right.

I have to buy bras online because the smallest band size readily available in a brick-and-mortar store is too big. 

Pants are the absolute WORST, though. My hips are a good 12" bigger than my waist, so finding something that fits in the hips and butt that doesn't gape or fall off my waist is a challenge -- ESPECIALLY jeans. 

To add to the frustration, I stand 5'1.5" (every half-inch counts when you're short). Most clothes in the petite section are UGLY and made for women at least 40 years my senior. A lot of the stuff in the juniors' section looks too high school (though occasionally I can find something) -- and also don't fit my curvy (34-27-39) body type properly.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 3, 2008)

So many fashion dilemmas, so little time, lol

I'm 4'11", 40F bra, a little rolly polly ....NOTHING FITS ME RIGHT!!!  I think if I got some good foundation pieces I'd feel so much better

I'm just ready for a change...my closet is feelin real frumpy and I'm so not that.  But I don't know where to start.  That's why I make sure my makeup is bangin on the daily...because from the neck down I don't feel so hot, lol


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I have the most monochromatic wardrobe ever. It's all black, white, and grey, with a couple pops of color- literally, I only have like 2 colored pieces, a bright orange t-shirt and a dark purple top. I'd like to bring in some pops of color into my wardrobe, but I want to make they'll be investments and not just whims or trend pieces.

Also, I want some damn turquoise boots!


----------



## Moxy (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Also, I want some damn turquoise boots!_


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 4, 2008)

I hate following trends. It bothers me to know that I look just like every single other woman in the city. But really, in today's society it is SO hard to find unique clothing and accessories: every single store has similar merchandise. Ah, mass production.

So, my fashion dilemma is that I want to do my own thing but I just end up dressing like everyone else because of the lack of original stores/pieces.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I hate following trends. It bothers me to know that I look just like every single other woman in the city. But really, in today's society it is SO hard to find unique clothing and accessories: every single store has similar merchandise. Ah, mass production.

So, my fashion dilemma is that I want to do my own thing but I just end up dressing like everyone else because of the lack of original stores/pieces._

 
Just get pieces that _you_ respond to from wherever you want and mix and match. Unfortunately, it's so hard for people to feel like they're being unique, especially when it feels like everything's been done before. Trust me, I feel the same, but at the end of the day, you've just got to be happy with what you put on, whether it's considered trendy or not.

For example: I have hated jeans for the better part of my 22 years of existence. The past year or so I've really been getting into black, stretchy skinny jeans. It just so happened that as I was feeling more comfortable with these jeans that the trend it. It's daunting, feeling like you're just part of a mass, but I often try to pair something that's currently trendy with things that I feel are special to me.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 4, 2008)

My dilemma is trying to have more fun with fashion. I think I dress fairly conservatively due to work and family upbringing. Now that I'm in my 30s, I sometimes wonder where the line is between fun and age inappropriateness so my dilemma is searching for a balance. 

Also I am trying to embrace more feminine styles of dressing as opposed to dressing with a tom boy's eye which I naturally gravitate towards. In other words, more dresses and not always pants, comfy does not alway = overalls!!


----------



## wikdwich (Sep 5, 2008)

My current dilemma: 
What the hell do I wear these with? DONT SAY SKINNY JEANS!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 6, 2008)

Having no idea what to wear during summer. I like fall/winter/evening clothes so much more.


----------



## Miss A (Sep 6, 2008)

My PROBLEM... is that instead of actually going out and buying complete outfits like nice jeans nice dark blouse for going out. I go to the MAC counter drop about 80 then mosey on to the shoes drop more money. I have noticed i buy way more shoes, accesories, and makeup than i do clothes!! so i am always wearing the same little things i think i only have 1 pair of denim capris. All these sexy shoes and nothing to wear them with!!! grrrrr and i love those cute little 9.99 target shirts but they arent dressy as in to go with heels and fab makeup!! i need help. oh and i have been lusting after a black peacoat for winter for 3 years!!!! but the word "saving" is not in my vocab i need to learn it fast.


----------



## Miss A (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikdwich* 

 
_My current dilemma: 
What the hell do I wear these with? DONT SAY SKINNY JEANS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
would you consider like a knee skimming skirt or dress that looks good with it? maybe a deeper chocolate color....


----------



## seonmi (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikdwich* 

 
_My current dilemma: 
What the hell do I wear these with? DONT SAY SKINNY JEANS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Short or knee-high skirts, or knee-high dresses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd say any color. Awesome boots, by the way.


----------



## seonmi (Sep 6, 2008)

I need more colors in my wardrobe. I have colorful tops but pants, skirts, jackets, cardigans, coats, shoes, and bags I just have some basic black, white, neutral, and one or two normal colors, nothing pops. 
I like to dress nicely but I come off as always dressing up to people. I guess people's opinions kinda affect me a bit so I feel uncomfortable being around sloppy-looking people because I look super dressed up. 
Also, I don't go out often at all so I don't get to dress sexy and wear smokey eye or real heavy makeup looks


----------



## Moxy (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_I like to dress nicely but I come off as always dressing up to people. I guess people's opinions kinda affect me a bit so I feel uncomfortable being around sloppy-looking people because I look super dressed up. _

 
I looove people who dress up, don't change yourself


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_I like to dress nicely but I come off as always dressing up to people. I guess people's opinions kinda affect me a bit so I feel uncomfortable being around sloppy-looking people because I look super dressed up. 
Also, I don't go out often at all so I don't get to dress sexy and wear smokey eye or real heavy makeup looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But it's fun to dress up and I'm sure you look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I am in the same boat. I usually stick out in dresses/skirts and high heels with red lips, when everyone else is in jeans. But it's fun. Besides, I wear a uniform and neutral mu to work.


----------



## renee604 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_my current dilemma is that i am sick of wearing scrubs like every day just because i work at a doctors' office! i wish i could dress all cute for work, sigh._

 
I feel the same way. I work in a hospital pharmacy and we wear scrubs everyday. On the plus side though, you never have to worry about what you're going wear!


----------



## renee604 (Sep 7, 2008)

My fashion dilemma right now is trying to find jeans and pants that fit. I'm 5'0, curvy in the butt and thighs, and small in the waist,so it's almost impossible to find pants that fit decently. 

I also have a problem with shoes. I love the look of heels but when I actually wear them, they kill my feet.


----------



## wishuponyou (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Uggs - to buy or not to buy... part of me HATES them, part of me craves them after trying them on for a joke, so comfy!_

 
BUY.  I have four pairs


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 15, 2008)

The only clothes I like are WAY too expensive for me...


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 15, 2008)

Spending money on make-up and other unecessary things instead of actual clothing which i desperately NEED. 

My best friend has just kindly awarded me with the nickname "pretty-face tramp"


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 17, 2008)

Since I've given up on trying to find a pair of cute brown flats, I'm on to metallic ones, preferably bronze.

ETA: Cute shoes made too small (and I have narrow feet!)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I'm a sweater whore, as in I wear sweaters when it's like 90 degrees outside. It's just a weird habit, I collect sweaters LOL. Hooded sweaters, turtleneck sweaters, cardigan sweaters, etc. People always say "Take your sweater off and stay a while!" Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just feel so comfortable in a sweater that I don't feel like taking it off._

 

I used to have this problem too. my b.f hated it , he used to turn the heater on in the car just to get me to take off my sweater


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm petite and no professional clothes fit me!  I look like a kid playing dress up in my mom's clothes!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Sep 24, 2008)

Finding footwear that is suitable for freezing cold weather without being big clunky snow boots!!!


----------



## devilgirl17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Current Dilemma:  Nothing FITS!  I am about 5 months pregnant and while I was still wearing some of maternity clothes from my last child and I hate looking through the magazines and seeing cute fall clothes and I can't buy them because I look like a beached whale.  It sucks but it will be worth it in the end. I can't wait to lose all my baby weight and fit into my size 10s again!


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 24, 2008)

I am a short girl with chunky legs. I love boots but I rarely find any that fit me. 

Are black tights/leggings and flat slouchy ankle boots a big no no?


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Spending money on make-up and other unecessary things instead of actual clothing which i desperately NEED. 

My best friend has just kindly awarded me with the nickname "pretty-face tramp" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I wish that were my nickname.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 24, 2008)

Too many to count
I can't find sufficiently comfortable/fashionable shoes for work
I have tons of gorgeous clothing and I don't wear it because I am saving it for a special occasion that never comes
I am always cold and nothing is warm enough


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I am always cold and nothing is warm enough_

 
Have your iron count checked. If you get your iron up, that may help on that front.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 17, 2008)

What's been a continuing trend these past few months is I came out of my shopping slump (yay making a little more money) and stopped being reasonable and just bought pieces that really "spoke" to me... but those were usually loud "special occasion" pieces. So then I have to go shopping again to buy clothes to match my new loud "special occasion" piece. Right now, I purchased *black 4 inch gladiator heels that are so S&M and hot* that I want the shoes to be the sexiest part of the outfit. I've been looking into Victoria Secret sweater dresses... but I want something knee length, fitted and generally covered up.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 17, 2008)

I need more winter clothings for work! I also *need* a new pair of boots. Instead of getting the boots I've been thinking of getting last week, I came home like this --->


----------



## pangie (Oct 17, 2008)

finding any kind of clothing that'll look good on me since i still have the after-pregnancy weight.  so sad...


----------



## Jennilyn (Oct 17, 2008)

I have no money to buy clothes period hahah! aaah!


----------



## Korms (Oct 19, 2008)

My current dilemma: I'm trying to find a nice dress that I can wear to a wedding in November.  I've seen a lot that I like but at the very core of my dilemma is my tattoos.  I have a fairly colourful full sleeve with bright flowers on and most of the nice dresses I see have patterns, so I feel like I would look a bit gaudy.  I certainly don't want to wear black to a wedding but I always struggle to find nice, non patterned dresses that are suitable for a formal function.  Added to that I'm super picky when it comes to clothes and I have quite an individual style so I love quirky tailoring and details.  

I majorly suck at buying formal attire.

AARRRRGHGGHHGHGHG!!!


----------



## carandru (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_What's been a continuing trend these past few months is I came out of my shopping slump (yay making a little more money) and stopped being reasonable and just bought pieces that really "spoke" to me... but those were usually loud "special occasion" pieces. So then I have to go shopping again to buy clothes to match my new loud "special occasion" piece. Right now, I purchased *black 4 inch gladiator heels that are so S&M and hot* that I want the shoes to be the sexiest part of the outfit. I've been looking into Victoria Secret sweater dresses... but I want something knee length, fitted and generally covered up._

 

You can try this dress from express.
EXPRESS: BELTED TURTLENECK SWEATER DRESS

 It may be along the lines that you are looking for.  I brought it in black last season, and it is super sexy on.  It just manages to hug in all the right place, on me at least.  I would not pay full price for that though, lol.  I bought mine w/ one of their $30 off a $75 purchase coupons that they have like each month.  If you sign up for their emails, they will email you coupons like that.  HTH!


----------



## carandru (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_Fashion dilemma
Dressing to casual. Jeans and a tee and flip flops.
SO. I go out and buy tons of cute dressess and high heels and nice clothes. And never wear them. I feel out of place and feel like I look like a weirdo. So I spent all that money for no reason and I keep wearing the same crap. Argh._

 
You may want see if you can mix and match your casual pieces with your dressy pieces.  For examples, you can add a little spice to jeans and a t-shirt by putting on a pair of heel.  Or you can dress drown a dressier top with a more casual bottom and flats.  Just play around with your clothes a a bit, and keep it where you feel comfortable.  I'm sure you can starting wearing those pieces more!HTH.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac*lover* 

 
_my problem that i wear jeans and black tee  and the same flat shoes almost every day i feel comfortable in them but when i go out and see some girls how is wearing skirts or a dress i say to my self i am going  tomorrow to get a me a cute skirt or dress but i never do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so my problem is wearing jeans every where i go and i do not have not even 1 skirt , i heat it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but a mother of 4 year old some times wearing dress is a bid uncomfortable for me._

 
I had a similar issue with not wanting to wear dresses dresses and skirts.  A thing that worked for me was to wear leggings.  That way, my bottom half is still covered and I still get to wear the cute dress.  Plus, nothing is exposed should I have an unfortunate accident, lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueagave* 

 
_I have no idea what style of jean flatters me... I have short curvy legs with tiny ankles and flared jeans just add all this extra fabric to my ankles and make my legs look chunky. On the other hand, skinny jeans appeal to me but I am not skinny and they make my lower half look like a carrot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ._

 
Have you tried straight leg jeans?  Try to find a pair that the same width as you hips all the way down.  That may help even the curvyness of your leg and visually add some height. I bet you would look great in a dark wash pair of straight legs!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I think I have the most monochromatic wardrobe ever. It's all black, white, and grey, with a couple pops of color- literally, I only have like 2 colored pieces, a bright orange t-shirt and a dark purple top. I'd like to bring in some pops of color into my wardrobe, but I want to make they'll be investments and not just whims or trend pieces.

Also, I want some damn turquoise boots!_

 
OOOOOOOO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  If you find some turquoise boots.... Please, please, please let me know.  

And, if you wanted to just ease you way into color, you can try colored accessories.    The good thing about those are you can get quality/great looking items in every price range.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikdwich* 

 
_My current dilemma: 
What the hell do I wear these with? DONT SAY SKINNY JEANS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
SEXXXXXXXXXXYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 2, 2008)

All the great outerwear that I cant wear because Im pear shaped.  I want a pea coat soo bad but every one I try on wont button at the bottom since my butt is so big.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 3, 2008)

My dilemma is that all the stores are carrying pieces that look exactly the same. I'm not inspired by anything lately. Also, it seems like all the sizes are getting smaller. I'm 5'7", weigh about 140 lb and have C-cups so I should be a size 8 or medium or something, right? Yet in many of these stores, even the large tops won't fit me :/ It's even worse with dresses, the mediums are too small for my chest, the large ones fit at chest, but too big every other place


----------



## User49 (Nov 3, 2008)

Not having enough money to buy things!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 12, 2008)

Right now it's finding the money to buy clothes.. And MAC.. *Sigh*


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 12, 2008)

Cute boots to fit my fat calves!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

1. not enough money!
2. lost a bit of weight and nothing i have fits properly
3. this freezing @#)@$* cold weather! im cold all the time! nothing keeps me warm and i refuse to wear performance fleece.


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_1. not enough money!
2. lost a bit of weight and nothing i have fits properly
3. this freezing @#)@$* cold weather! im cold all the time! nothing keeps me warm and i refuse to wear performance fleece._

 
ITA!!  I hate this cold weather. To make it worse, my job has the AIR on all the time and I sit right in front of the air conditioner.  I have gloves on right now as I'm typing this. My hands were so cold one day that my fingers were numb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been trying to invest in thicker work pants and shirts, I have thermal pants that I wear underneath everything, and I rock a columbia fleece everyday.  Now I just need to find some thermal socks that are cute and fit in my shoes. hmmmmm


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_To add to the frustration, I stand 5'1.5" (every half-inch counts when you're short)._

 
Agreed! I'm 5'2 and 3/4


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't choose between a lip ring or a monroe! It's been a while since my last piercing and I'm dying for a new one, but I'm not sure what will look good on me! Any suggestions?


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn those pictures are huge!! I'm so sorry! I don't know how to resize! I'm inept with that sorta thing!!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^^^ Get a lip ring! Not a ring, but a stud on the side of your bottom lip. Personally I like those better than rings. I was going to get one but I can't have any piercings on my face at work.

And my fashion dilemma is my fat ass. Seriously my pants are always too tight in the hips, or if they fit in the hips they're loose in the waist. Also I wish I wasn't so long-waisted.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 19, 2008)

jeans were mine.. but i finally got ONE pair of tommy jeans.. I would like more casual clothes.  I love dressing up in business clothing.. but i find that when i go to a store i am more attracted to business clothing.
i wish i could be a shoe fanatic.


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_^^^^^ Get a lip ring! Not a ring, but a stud on the side of your bottom lip. Personally I like those better than rings. I was going to get one but I can't have any piercings on my face at work.

And my fashion dilemma is my fat ass. Seriously my pants are always too tight in the hips, or if they fit in the hips they're loose in the waist. Also I wish I wasn't so long-waisted._

 
The stud thing is exactly what I was thinking! Thanks so much!


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wikdwich* 

 
_My current dilemma: 
What the hell do I wear these with? DONT SAY SKINNY JEANS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Maybe some denim gaucho's? Like the wide leg capri style? and then maybe a cute sweater in a similar color as the boots.

and as far as the black tights/leggings and flat boots, go for it! My best friend wears them this way and she looks adorable


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 25, 2008)

I really want a wool peacoat in a true red, and they have some amazingly cute wool coats this season, the problem is the fact that I am built like a linebacker!  My shoulders are so wide, my arms so long and my breasts so large that when I try the coats on I look like a gorilla trying on a tux coat...it's horrible.  I look in the mirror and can't help but laugh at myself, but seriously, I'd love to own a wool coat that was made for, you know, a girl.

Hey, and for all you girls with the wide calves, check out Torrid.com and look at their shoes.  They have reasonably cute clothes too for plus-sized girls, but if you have a wide foot or calf their shoes should definitely fit!


----------

